

Travis CI launches an awesome crowd funding site - cookiestack
http://love.travis-ci.org

======
listrophy
If you haven't heard of Travis CI before, it's a continuous integration
service for open source* software. They currently support ruby, erlang, php,
clojure, and node, with more languages in the pipeline... and more already
working sans first-class support.

To abuse a phrase, this is the opposite of selling sugar water. It's set to
revolutionize the already high quality OSS scene.

* - a planned feature is to support private, non-OSS projects

EDIT: moar languages than I thought!

------
AutomatedTester
Not everyone can give their time to do this so having a way to donate is
awesome!

------
dmathieu
\o/

